# fluidized bed filter question



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

what keeps the sand in a bed filter from being pushed into the aquarium???


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Low GPH and some floss. Most of those filters have some sort of fine sponge at the top and you run very low GPH through the reaction tube. You don't want a sand storm, just a gradual turning over of the sand. You fill them halfway or less. I'll need to snap a pic of my phosban reactor while working. Check out Two Little Fishes Phosban reactors for some ideas.

Or check out this site for the coolest, most expensive equipment ever.
http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/listings.categories/ssid/337

I've been shopping with them for awhile now on my 400g project.


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks mike.cool link btw. what is the purpose of a bed filter anyway? does it do anything that the normal bio filters don't do? i read an add in foster and smith that said they remove nitrites, but then somebody said they remove nitrates. and how do they perform more effectively w/ out oxygen?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

The main aspect is the increased surface area due to the grains of sand. By allowing the bed to move a bit allows large pieces of detritus to flow past instead of obstructing the flow like in a canister filter. It's more a biological filter than a mechanical. Some gains are made as the grains can pulverize small detritus but that is much less likely than to provide a reduction in nitrates.


----------

